# Guys and Gals... can they be "friends"??



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

So today i had a very good arguement with a girl.

She was telling me that her friend was approached by this dood that worked there and he got her number. He called her the next day (like 10 times) and invited her to a baseball game. She told him "I have a boyfriend, but we can go as friends" in order for her to be able to go with him for free... So he said he would pick her up that night. They ended up going together and he was hitting on her allllll night... finally she got fed up and told him to take her home and he did.

So after hearing that... i said the girl that accepted the "date" to the game lead him on. We argued all night before changing the arguement to "can guys be friends with girls"... then it exploded and everyone there got into it...

So in the end, it was concluded that she DID lead on the guy because she gave him her number in the first place (when she had a boyfriend)... and then went on a date...!!!

but what do you think about a guy and girl being ONLY friends??? can it happen???


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes it can happen. 2 of my best friends are guys.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Yes it can happen. 2 of my best friends are guys.


 but are they really your friends... or do they think that someday you will date them?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it can happen. 2 of my best friends are guys.
> ...


 One of them is in a steady relationship with his girl of 7 years and the other dates on and off with other girls. Does that answer your question?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I do not think they want to be your friend... but more or less hook up with you... Unless you are ugly... then maybe it can happen...

i think 99% of guys are actually attracted to a female and can only be close if they are "friends"


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

i think guys and girls can be friends, i have lot of friends which are girls, they have bf's which i know but dont really hang with and i have a gf and i never have thoughts about any of em, i think it can happen jus gotta keep it in the pants


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i see... are they hot looking at all??

because a study done on crossgender relationships concluded that most of the female friends of guys are very attractive...


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Yea, they can. At work, I have many female friends but we do not go out. I think if you go out, that is different. You can go out as a group of co workers but one on one, I am not sure.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I go out one on one with my friends that are guys...just to hang out. I dont consider it dating or anything.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

You are probably physically attracted to him or he sees you like that..That is why you hang out...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i think those "friends" that you have at work dont classify as friends... but acquaintances... because friends hang out after work and go out...

But I agree with you man...

as for Nat... there is something physical there... test it if you want to be sure...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hey, didn't Chris Rock once say that to a girl, a guy friend is just an emergency penis - in case of emergency, break glass ??









No, I don't necessarily agree with that, funny though


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> hey, didn't Chris Rock once say that to a girl, a guy friend is just an emergency penis - in case of emergency, break glass ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> as for Nat... there is something physical there... test it if you want to be sure...


 Nothing physical at all.

Definitely not an emergency penis!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I think it can happen. I have 3 good friends that are girls


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have alot of friends that are girls
and i have f&^ked half of them but they are still friends


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

No..I have a best friend of a year that is a girl. Honestly lately I've had feelings for her and sh*t and its impossible to be friends with her at the time. She doesn't know this and I don't know how I would go about to tell her cause I've never been in this situation before. When we started to become best friends, I thought she was very attractive and I hoped to go out with her in the future. We talked about and the whole friend thing came up. I don't think many guys and girls can be best friends on a purely platonic basis.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2004)

I think alot of girls would be surprised at how many of their "guy friends" actually harbor feelings for them and would date them if they could.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> but what do you think about a guy and girl being ONLY friends??? can it happen???


 sure it can happen; we're human being not just animals


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Yeah. i never thought it was possible but some girls are just like one of the guys...except with tits


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

It may not work with girls you are attractred to, of course - but it will work with girls you don't want do date.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

No Way, unless the guy is Gay.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I've found in the past with dating and hanging out with women that typically most guys who are just supposaded friend usually have an atlernative with being friends with girls. Sometimes though there isnt bust most of the times these people have either dated or the second she is available they are trying to jump on em like fly's on shibby. The guys that are like that i personally hate because most of them are pathetic losers that only hang out with girls all the time to simply beable to get some quick p*ssy when they are most vunerable. But then again this is just my opinion and some personally experiences i have witnessed in highschool college etc....


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Most of my friends are guys. I have a hard time getting along with women a good part of the time, probably because I'm more into doing guy things. I like going fishing, working on cars, etc and don't get into doing "girl stuff." It usually comes down to most girls hating me because they don't like that I'm "one of the guys." The funny thing is that I'm 100% hetero and don't look like a guy either...I just tend to act like one...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> No Way, unless the guy is Gay.


 I believe that you are absolutely correct BUBBA...!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

all of you girls out there, its time for the test...

if you believe that your "guy friends" are only friends...

Go up to them and tell them that you want to RIDE them (have sex)...

AND if they are TRUE friends... they will turn you down... because they would not want to ruin your friendship right?

Give it a try and then post the results... and no you dont have to bone them!

but you can if you want..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> BUBBA said:
> 
> 
> > No Way, unless the guy is Gay.
> ...


 Spoken like a person who isnt priveledged enough to have a chick for a friend.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I have plenty of 'friends' that are girls, but I have always either a) messed around with them at one point, b) want to mess around with them, or c) They want to mess around with me but not vice versa. Sometimes its more complex than that, such as I want one of their friends or something, but no matter what it always boils down to more than what a friendship with a guy is.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

The Almighty Ladder Theory ALL HAIL!!!





























unanimously denied by women everywhere HAHAHAHA


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Check out Delirium's response








http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...38189&hl=ladder


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> The Almighty Ladder Theory ALL HAIL!!!
> :nod:
> 
> 
> ...










dam thats a funny but true theory


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

exactly, its so ridiculously true and accurate I can't help but fawn in admiration of its total genius.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont believe it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Delirium didn't either LOL

you have no defense against it, face the truth


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ill start asking my guy friends, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

You can't prove it yourself; sources who have seen your photo have disclosed that you are not physically attractive; noone would want to engage in sex with you right off the bat.

Delirium, however, is, and anyone who wants proof of it can go to the Mugshots thread.


----------



## fugupuff (Feb 16, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > but what do you think about a guy and girl being ONLY friends??? can it happen???
> ...


 we're just animals, nothing but mammals. our purpose in life is to breed...just like convict cichlids.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> You can't prove it yourself; sources who have seen your photo have disclosed that you are not physically attractive; noone would want to engage in sex with you right off the bat.
> 
> Delirium, however, is, and anyone who wants proof of it can go to the Mugshots thread.


This coming from a guy who hasnt seen my pic


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

natt quit being so dodgy about the topic; sources who have, who i will name if you so desire, have told me on either PM or AIM that you are not physically attractive

therefore, since you are not physically attractive and thereby not interesting to males for sexual relations without getting emotionally engaged, you are not a valid source for testing the theory

^
EDIT
SAID SOURCES DO NOT EXIST, NM THAT


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

just try the test... it will show the truth...

guys usually want more than friends...

havent you ever noticed that "the guys" are always sooo nice to a new Hottie that just started at your work... they all want to be her friend... even if they are married...

its just the way things are...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> natt quit being so dodgy about the topic; sources who have, who i will name if you so desire, have told me on either PM or AIM that you are not physically attractive


 Consider your source that your asking. I never said I was "physically attractive"... just simply that I would pose the question to the guys.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

fugupuff said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 I know. it's sad isn't it?


----------



## fugupuff (Feb 16, 2003)

its not sad...breeding is great, wait till the day when a bag of viagara won't even work, and when you get hard, you can't do the locomotion anymore cuz your back is hurting from OLD and arthritis, thats when its time to check the f' out...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > natt quit being so dodgy about the topic; sources who have, who i will name if you so desire, have told me on either PM or AIM that you are not physically attractive
> ...


but your feedback on whether your male friends would engage in spontaneous intercourse or not with you would be absolutely worthless, for this argument anyway.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Who are your sources P45?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

fugupuff said:


> its not sad...breeding is great, wait till the day when a bag of viagara won't even work, and when you get hard, you can't do the locomotion anymore cuz your back is hurting from OLD and arthritis, thats when its time to check the f' out...


 I'll be dead by that time.
and I am female


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Who are your sources P45?


 i believe it was gargoyle, i havent seen him on in forever tho

ill go do a run on my aim logs and see if there's any others there, altho i dont recall what his sn is


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Gargoyle has never seen my pic.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Gargoyle has never seen my pic.










Try making up another member name P45!


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Maybe someone is not telling the truth. It is his word against hers. So I still have an open mind.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just went searching through about a year's worth of likely AIM logs and 4 pages of PMs and found nothing.

I HAVE NO PROOF of whether natt is physically attractive or not. I resign that issue. I just have a damned active imagination, sigh.

so to clarify things, noone that I know of actually has any idea what she personally looks like after all


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I just went searching through about a year's worth of likely AIM logs and 4 pages of PMs and found nothing.
> 
> I HAVE NO PROOF of whether natt is physically attractive or not. I resign that issue. I just have a damned active imagination, sigh.
> 
> so to clarify things, noone that I know of actually has any idea what she personally looks like after all


 Your a good man P45 Way to live up to your mistake









On a side not I have seen the illustrious Queen


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

why does everyone think she is soo hot... she is not showing her picture for a reason...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Wow you just have everything figured out in life, dont you?!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 It doesn't matter whether the girl is hot or not when it comes to denying the theory. Most girls will deny it anyway, because what they think they want and what they actually are attracted to are two different things. Females don't conspire, they just respond unconsciously to the moment. 
Guys often have girl "friends" as backup in case their current relationship falls apart. If the girl is do-able, not even hot, the guy is thinking sex. I personally only have female acquaintances one on one as backup and nothing more. No major friendship though, since once you are stamped with the "friend" label, it's almost impossible to get laid by the girl in the future, since she knows too much about you.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I still don't think the theory completely holds water. In the group of guy friends that I had we'd all get together and hang out. I know that some wanted me (they'd stare at my boobs all the time and loved to play contact sports so they could touch them). On the opposite end of the spectrum the one guy friend that I had that I actually liked, a lot, didn't think of me that way (he knew how I felt too). We even went to my senior prom together as friends and still nothing happened. Now, how does that hold up to your theory? We were both single at the time too.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

the whole theory is that you are not just friends...

you want more out of it... or he wants more out of it...

"friends" is just cover up...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Fargo said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 wow! you should write a book! that sounds perfect...!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Wow you just have everything figured out in life, dont you?!


 just an opinion... you dont have to like it or even care... its just obvious to me (and maybe others) that a hot chick or anyone who thinks themself halfway decent would have posted a picture and act completely different...

how hot could you be???... youre on the computer 24/7!!!


----------



## fugupuff (Feb 16, 2003)

maybe he didn't have balls, just a wand. who knows...there are always exceptions to rules. but generally, guys only think about sex. but it is nice to have female companionship, it makes us feel loved.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dracofish said:


> I still don't think the theory completely holds water. In the group of guy friends that I had we'd all get together and hang out. I know that some wanted me (they'd stare at my boobs all the time and loved to play contact sports so they could touch them). On the opposite end of the spectrum the one guy friend that I had that I actually liked, a lot, didn't think of me that way (he knew how I felt too). We even went to my senior prom together as friends and still nothing happened. Now, how does that hold up to your theory? We were both single at the time too.










I personally have a hard time believing it. You sure you didn't just perhaps fool yourself into thinking your friends were more serious than they really were? I hate to sound offensive like this and I got no beef with you at all and wish to start none, but I honestly don't think the average male would find you physically attractive....


----------



## fugupuff (Feb 16, 2003)

beauty is in the eye of the beholder. there is always someone for everyone. why can we all love one another. sometimes i like patite girls, and sometimes i feel like having a little more to love. oooh god...i must be bored...i'm rambling on now!

nice cleavege there! have you guys been on hotornot.com? its cool.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't think the theory completely holds water. In the group of guy friends that I had we'd all get together and hang out. I know that some wanted me (they'd stare at my boobs all the time and loved to play contact sports so they could touch them). On the opposite end of the spectrum the one guy friend that I had that I actually liked, a lot, didn't think of me that way (he knew how I felt too). We even went to my senior prom together as friends and still nothing happened. Now, how does that hold up to your theory? We were both single at the time too.
> ...


 Dude, you're being unnecessarily harsh.








Give it up.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

here here, the integrity of the Ladder Theory must be preserved

if there's another undisputably-attractive female aside from delirium who's willing to test it, thats fine, but muddled cases must be held in controversy


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL i must agree with you piranha45... and after seeing that picture... WOW...

all of their arguements make sense to me now... lol

So is Nat just a blonde twin of that...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> So is Nat just a blonde twin of that...


 Give it up already.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I knew it was true...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i guess i am not an average male according to p45 :laugh: i think she is pretty

about 5o% of my friends are girls and about 50% of my other friends are girls

i have about 12 girls who are like my best friends and about 10 guys who i would consider best friends, but i am not friends with them to get with them, they are nice and cool and the girls are pretty (not saying anything about the guys though)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

why dont you have ugly girlfriends???


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I knew it was true...


 Believe what you want.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

why is there something wrong with being fat and ugly???

I will believe what I want... thank you for the permission...


----------



## fugupuff (Feb 16, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i guess i am not an average male according to p45 :laugh: i think she is pretty
> 
> about 5o% of my friends are girls and about 50% of my other friends are girls
> 
> i have about 12 girls who are like my best friends and about 10 guys who i would consider best friends, but i am not friends with them to get with them, they are nice and cool and the girls are pretty (not saying anything about the guys though)


 the word "best" has only room for one in the english language. better or good would be other ways to describe the other 19 of your friends, what da ya think?
we're all animals, pretty or ugly, fat or skinny, we all want one thing, "s.." right?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Ive seen karen's pics, and she is very attractive, not making her picture public is her own choice.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

> the word "best" has only room for one in the english language. better or good would be other ways to describe the other 19 of your friends, what da ya think?
> we're all animals, pretty or ugly, fat or skinny, we all want one thing, "s.." right?


 that is right...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> why dont you have ugly girlfriends???


 huh? cause i am friends with them and they are girl friends, but friends who are girls


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah buddy... you keep dreaming that...!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

fugupuff said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > i guess i am not an average male according to p45 :laugh: i think she is pretty
> ...


 well they are just friends who i hang out with more then, thanks for correcting me though


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > why dont you have ugly girlfriends???
> ...


 If you are only friends with them... it would not matter if they were fat and ugly or not... Why do they all have to be Hot looking?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> yeah buddy... you keep dreaming that...!


 when you date your friend and you break up (since nothing almost never last at 15) you lose your friendship sometimes, and i dont want that to happen


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 they dont all have to be hot looking, these just are, i would still be friend with them even if they all were my wait, and not all of them are perfect hot girls, i think they are hot and probaly your standards are different


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

EH?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> EH?


 what you got a pm for p45 to?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

do you have a GF?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > EH?
> ...


 Man I dont understand you...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

slylie said:


> Ive seen karen's pics, and she is very attractive, not making her picture public is her own choice.


 well then maybe her account can be used for field testing after all. If you were surfing through some Rate-My-Pic site like HotOrNot or something, what rating would you give her? assuming 1 is buttugly, 5 is plain, 10 is gorgeous?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> do you have a GF?


 no, i dont want one, i think i am to young and also read my previouse post


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > Ive seen karen's pics, and she is very attractive, not making her picture public is her own choice.
> ...


 you know the answer.... LOL


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

im willing to just take sly's word for it, if he would elaborate a little


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You guys just dont give up do you?!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

ahhahah... how funny... the "queen" gets mad...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Guys and Gals... can they be Friends... 
Most stay that way but some develop into relationships.
The end....

Some of you guys are just sad...
No more scruples than an alley cat..
If you think I'm talking about you, I probably am .. 
Damned Jerry Springer rejects


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

From my years of internet experience, attractive people tend to post their pictures up to show the world how attractive they are.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

asian_redtail_catfish, that is my arguement... but i guess it doesnt matter... she is too young for this arguement anyways...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

and some just dont much give a damn either way :laugh:

but really now i believe this thread is about casual male-female relationships (and consequently the ladder theory)? its been sidetracked in an attempt to verify whether certain sources' first-hand information is credible or not to contribute, hopefully these debates will curtail shortly and we can resume it


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

eek that thing is huge, i cant figure a way to get the huge white part out in Paint, o well


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im too young?! Funny how you think you know everything.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

The theory still stands...

Guys and Gals CANNOT be "just friends"

there is always more to it...

any opinions?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Pic edited.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> The theory still stands...
> 
> Guys and Gals CANNOT be "just friends"
> 
> ...


 assuming the female is physically attractive, of course


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > The theory still stands...
> ...


 Exactly...


----------



## fugupuff (Feb 16, 2003)

humans are mammals, animals. if you put two of opposite sex together in a rubber padded room, they'd either mate with each other or kill each other sooner or later. if you don't kill each other, you'd eventually get so bored, even if you weren't attracted to each other, still would want to bump uglies. and if you find the other person repulsive, ulgly, you'd probably end up killing "it". No?

do you guys even like fish, did you see some of the new pictures that i just posted about 30 min. ago?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

fugupuff said:


> Do you guys even like fish, did you see some of the new pictures that i just posted about 30 min. ago?


 i dont check the piranha forums, only non piranha. hypocritical of my name, i know


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Damn, this thread went from "Can Guys and Girls be friends" to "Do you think Ms_Natt is hot or not".

To steal a quote from Joe Schmo, "_What the hell is going on in here.._"


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

allright, here is my honest imput. My ex girlfriend had lots of 'guy friends', even though i knew that these guy friends were waiting around for some piece like a fat girl waiting in line at mcdonalds. I told her this, yet she insisted they were just friends. Breaking up with her proved my point because she took to one of her 'friends' shortly after we split, then ended up going out for a few months.

I think yes, its possible to have female friends that are just that, i have some that i wouldnt think about touching, BUT... in all honesty, my attractive female friends, if they were to spread their legs i would be in there like a fat girl on a big mac.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

total chaos

and damn straight, sly. same here. I could f*ck half my classmates, and i dont even know them! and i cant count the times over the years from which I've fantasized about girl "friends", be it in hs or college


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Ok p45 that was very harsh on the pic posted. I think she is pretty and there is no reason why you would belittle somebody who has strongly stated she has found her love in life and nothing can make her happier. While I doubt your opinion matters to her, it shows no integrity on your part to poke fun at someone's looks. I am a decently looking guy with a 6 pack but I don't post my picture..Why? Because I have self worth. I do not feel the need to post my pic for people to judge me. Ms. Natts choice is a respectable one to not post it for the viewing public. Whether she is attractive or not, it is not a relevant or important issue. Does it really matter if the person is attractive or not on the internet? You can't talk to someone who is unattractive? Are you that superficial?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Ok p45 that was very harsh on the pic posted. I think she is pretty and there is no reason why you would belittle somebody who has strongly stated she has found her love in life and nothing can make her happier. While I doubt your opinion matters to her, it shows no integrity on your part to poke fun at someone's looks. I am a decently looking guy with a 6 pack but I don't post my picture..Why? Because I have self worth. I do not feel the need to post my pic for people to judge me. Ms. Natts choice is a respectable one to not post it for the viewing public. Whether she is attractive or not, it is not a relevant or important issue. Does it really matter if the person is attractive or not on the internet? You can't talk to someone who is unattractive? Are you that superficial?


I am attempting to have a logical argument here. She inferred that she is physically desirable, i strongly disagreed and elaborated. The matter of her being physically desirable is very pertinent to how worthy her experiences are to the discussion of the Ladder Theory.

She's the one that chose to get involved in the argument. She put forth her evidence, and I attempted to refute it.

if you had actually been following this thread, you would have recognized this.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Maybe in her mind she is physically attractive. I don't think physical attraction can be debateble (sp). It can on some level sure but everyone is entitled to their opinions. I've seen girls some guys are like daaaaaaaaaamn when I just see nothing.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ok p45 that was very harsh on the pic posted. I think she is pretty and there is no reason why you would belittle somebody who has strongly stated she has found her love in life and nothing can make her happier. While I doubt your opinion matters to her, it shows no integrity on your part to poke fun at someone's looks. I am a decently looking guy with a 6 pack but I don't post my picture..Why? Because I have self worth. I do not feel the need to post my pic for people to judge me. Ms. Natts choice is a respectable one to not post it for the viewing public. Whether she is attractive or not, it is not a relevant or important issue. Does it really matter if the person is attractive or not on the internet? You can't talk to someone who is unattractive? Are you that superficial?


 plain and simple p45 ..respect or don't post..you seemed like you were going a good way with your theory but then you went into attack mode.no need for that bullshit..if you can't have a convo without attacking someone or without being a smartass toward them get out of the thread.

*keep topic on track or i will shut it down*


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

respond to my other response, don't try and disregard it PACK. She put her own "respect" on the line, the only way for me to appropriately take her response into account was to question it.

and yes quite frankly this thread is just getting derailment after derailment whilst not really debating what I'm interested in debating, so if it does get shut down then I care not


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Maybe in her mind she is physically attractive. I don't think physical attraction can be debateble (sp). It can on some level sure but everyone is entitled to their opinions. I've seen girls some guys are like daaaaaaaaaamn when I just see nothing.


 what the hell are you talking about?? if you are ugly... you are ugly... mind has nothing to do with it... majority does...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

the fact is... her opinion ONLY matters if she was an attractive female... we cannot tell if she is tho... If she is repulsive... then it would be impossible to incorporate her opinion...

she is too young also...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I think the ladder theory is right on target


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> the fact is... her opinion ONLY matters if she was an attractive female... we cannot tell if she is tho... If she is repulsive... then it would be impossible to incorporate her opinion...
> 
> she is too young also...


 How young do you think I am?!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Yes it can happen. 2 of my best friends are guys.


 u may be right but if u offered ass to them would they take it? i have just friends that are girls too but most of them i had slept with previously or done some sexual act not all but some


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i bet they would take that ass... if she is hot of course... and then her theory of friends will be gone...

all it takes is to see it once... has nothing to do with age... just experience...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't think the theory completely holds water. In the group of guy friends that I had we'd all get together and hang out. I know that some wanted me (they'd stare at my boobs all the time and loved to play contact sports so they could touch them). On the opposite end of the spectrum the one guy friend that I had that I actually liked, a lot, didn't think of me that way (he knew how I felt too). We even went to my senior prom together as friends and still nothing happened. Now, how does that hold up to your theory? We were both single at the time too.
> ...


 i think shes cute i like the goth look on some women then again i like all types redheads,asians i dont care if ur cute ur cute


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You guys just dont give up do you?!


 and why should they? ur a mod on this site and probably 80% of the site has shpwed their pic and u havent so there gonna hound u till u do or u just wont post either way its all good do u if u want cool if u dont cool im still cute so im happy lol


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Ok p45 that was very harsh on the pic posted. I think she is pretty and there is no reason why you would belittle somebody who has strongly stated she has found her love in life and nothing can make her happier. While I doubt your opinion matters to her, it shows no integrity on your part to poke fun at someone's looks. I am a decently looking guy with a 6 pack but I don't post my picture..Why? Because I have self worth. I do not feel the need to post my pic for people to judge me. Ms. Natts choice is a respectable one to not post it for the viewing public. Whether she is attractive or not, it is not a relevant or important issue. Does it really matter if the person is attractive or not on the internet? You can't talk to someone who is unattractive? Are you that superficial?


Thank you...

And P45, you are such an ass. There's a reason why I've never posted that pic anywhere. Why didn't you just put up the one that's in my profile or any of the other one's that I've posted on this board? That's what I look like most of the time. You can't expect every pic taken to come out right...especially since I was in an awkward posture to begin with. I never said that I was a small person (though I'd hardly consider myself to be grotesquely overweight...I'm much smaller than the majority of Americans out there) and I certainly never said that I was drop dead gorgeous. I did say that I have mostly male friends (most of which were and are very attractive) and I will also say that I get approached by many men when my b/f is not with me. Just because I am not attractive to you or any other super-shallow individual means nothing...because you do not represent everyone out there.

BTW...did you have fun recieving that bj from the transvestite???


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i didnt blow my load, and once i started groping it and found out i lost all interest, so no it wasn't very fun. But both your post and the post you quoted have superficial-at-best relevance to this topic.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > the fact is... her opinion ONLY matters if she was an attractive female... we cannot tell if she is tho... If she is repulsive... then it would be impossible to incorporate her opinion...
> ...


 Guys, can you READ? She said 19, at the start of this thread.... Stupid.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Because you guys cant help but a get a d!ck tease out of disrespecting women, this thread is closed.

This thread has gone from getting opinions to totally trashing members integrity soley based upon looks.

Take your shallow happy ass out of this forum if you cant learn to respect members.


----------

